
Accelerate your vesting upon a sale - unfoldedorigami
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/acceleration-sale
======
zach
I know everything's negotiable, but are acquirers really willing to allow the
most liberal kinds of golden ejector seats?

It seems way too easy for someone whose attitude undergoes a Swartzian
transform to just Office Space it after the deal is done. And it would seem
like the more you press for it, the more they suspect it's going to happen.

